# Obi+me: Attempt at home haircut/grooming! (Pics plus surprise video)



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

After a less-than-optimal experience with the boutique groomer a few months ago, I decided to take the plunge and do ALL, I repeat, ALL of Obi's grooming/haircuts myself. I had been trimming him with scissors between cuts previously, but, now, finally bought some clippers too for a full haircut!

The grooming threads/posts have been SO helpful in my endeavor, so I thought I'd chronicle Obi and my adventures in grooming here on SM. Hopefully, more and more practice will make perfect :blush:

I bought the Wahl Bravura Cordless clippers (purple color :wub that has a 5-in-1 blade. It is FANTASTIC!!!! I had previously tried play with my husband's cheaper corded clipper and decided to go for a cordless style. I got it on sale on PetEdge.com and it came with free stainless steel attachment combs which are a god-send. I already owned a pair of Chris Christensen shears and a pair or thinning shears (human ones from Sally Beauty Supply). My new grooming table was super helpful too. I found that the hair should be super clean and completely mat-free prior to cutting. 

*
Without further ado, Here are the official pics of my first real full attempt. Obi is such a good sport about it!
*


























BODY SHOTS:
To achieve (or attempt to achieve!) the longer-puppy look, I layered the body by using the steel attachment comb- just grazing the hair in the natural direction of the hair, with the grain. 









The layers are subtle so that it lays naturally while still looking like a fluff ball (which is the look I personally like for him! I know- I'm a nut!). I scissored the outline for his body, feet, face, and ears.










HEAD/FACE shots: (the trickiest part to get "just right"- I used the clippers and shears on various parts)










little fluffy, scissored feet 









After running around a little bit, hair looks a little fly-away here 









sporting an old tie to make the haircut feel "official"-









*AND.... topping it off with a little video taken after the haircut! Obi waving "hi" to everyone! you can see how many "takes" it takes! *:HistericalSmiley:

Youtube:





Vimeo link: https://vimeo.com/48324575

Thanks for looking! Happy Grooming! :chili:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

He is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I LOVE your videos of Obi. He is so smart.:wub: Can you come to my house in Canada and teach Pipper that stuff. :chili: Keep posting lots of videos. They make me smile!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marisa, you are hired!!!! You've got to start your own grooming business on the side my friend!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice job Marisa...so cute......what a sport he is. cheerios, I will use those. He is just the sweetest little love bug in the world isn't he...kisses :smootch:to Obi from Penny....:tender:.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

WoW he looks GREAT!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a *fabulous* job. It is a very becoming style for adorable Obi. I really enjoyed the video. I'll have to teach MiMi and Ray to say hi.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job! And that darling little guy always has a smile on his face!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Obi is soooo adorable. You did such a great job, I love his little ears so cute.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

What a cutie!! You did an outstanding job!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Obi is an amazing little guy...he's so smart and I love watching his tricks. I almost forgot about his great haircut...nice job!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great job!!! Obi looks adorable as usual...he is a star!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marisa, you are AMAZING! Not only did you groom Obi perfectly but that video is just awesome! :good post - perfect Okay, I'm off to watch it again...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a well groomed smart little guy Obi is!!! I think I'm in love!!!!!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Your grooming job is excellent. Love the way you did his feet. I have been cutting my four for a few years now and I have yet to master their feet.

Obi is super smart, do you think he could give his uncle Chachi some tips?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you a dog groomer or a dog trainer??? I think that you're both!!!! Obi looks better than Great!!!! That cut is perfect , and his tricks are wonderful!!! I am so impressed!! Great job!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa, I am super impressed. First with such a fabulous grooming job and second how smart Obi is. He really looks great and it looks like a professional job. I never thought of Cheerios as a treat, thanks for that. Really, great grooming!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Obi looks really cute!! You did such a fantastic job on him, and I love the video!! I actually give Jasmine cheerios too!!! She loves them and they are the perfect size for her. You want to come over and show Jasmine some of those tricks? (she knows how to say "Hi" though) :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

HE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!! :wub::wub: Obi :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Umm, yeah, so if the pediatrician gig doesn't work out for you, you definitely have a promising career as a doggie cosmetologist as a plan B! Obi looks wonderful!!!! You are so talented!!! And as always, Obi amazes with his cuteness and smarts! Love that boy!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Great job! Obi is precious!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks amazing!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> He is amazing!!!!!!


Obi says thank you, Auntie Anna!



pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, I LOVE your videos of Obi. He is so smart.:wub: Can you come to my house in Canada and teach Pipper that stuff. :chili: Keep posting lots of videos. They make me smile!


LOL! Thanks, Kathy! I would love to come visit you and Pipper in Canada! but i'd end up just snuggling with Pipper so I can't guarantee and training would get done :HistericalSmiley:



Summergirl73 said:


> Marisa, you are hired!!!! You've got to start your own grooming business on the side my friend!


Thanks Bridget!!! I think it's so hard to find a trust-worthy groomer these days~ So, I resorted to DIY :thumbsup:



SammieMom said:


> Nice job Marisa...so cute......what a sport he is. cheerios, I will use those. He is just the sweetest little love bug in the world isn't he...kisses :smootch:to Obi from Penny....:tender:.


Obi loves his Auntie Kandis and Penny :wub::wub::wub: I remembered your advice to not cut the hair around the eyes too short so they won't poke the eyeballs :thumbsup: Try the plain cheerios! Cheap and easy to dissolve and they love it!



NC_Girl said:


> WoW he looks GREAT!!


Thank you! 



Sylie said:


> You did a *fabulous* job. It is a very becoming style for adorable Obi. I really enjoyed the video. I'll have to teach MiMi and Ray to say hi.


Sylvia, did I ever tell you that you and MiMi really inspired me to do Obi's grooming???? After you cut MiMi's hair SO fabulously, I was motivated to take a chance on grooming Obi  Obi says Fank You, Auntie Sylvia! He no longer has to be man-handled by some strange groomer.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Great job! And that darling little guy always has a smile on his face!


Thanks, Glenda! Yes, Obi is SO smiley- i tried to pick out different pics but he is mostly smiling in all of them LOL!



luvsmalts said:


> Obi is soooo adorable. You did such a great job, I love his little ears so cute.


Thanks, Pat! I am a fan of short ears for Obi too 



munchkn8835 said:


> What a cutie!! You did an outstanding job!!


Thanks so much, Donna! I'm glad no one is super critical of my "mess-ups" here and there.



Maglily said:


> Obi is an amazing little guy...he's so smart and I love watching his tricks. I almost forgot about his great haircut...nice job!


Thanks, Brenda! I am so glad you enjoyed the video! Obi says thank you for calling him amazing! :wub:



TLR said:


> Great job!!! Obi looks adorable as usual...he is a star!!!


Thanks, Tracey!!! I don't know how you keep Ben looking so Fabulous- I should learn from you  Obi sends you a kiss!



MoonDog said:


> Marisa, you are AMAZING! Not only did you groom Obi perfectly but that video is just awesome! :good post - perfect Okay, I'm off to watch it again...


LOL- Thanks a bunch, Robin! I'm glad you are supportive of my endeavors! Obi says he wuvs, Auntie Wobin :wub2:



The A Team said:


> What a well groomed smart little guy Obi is!!! I think I'm in love!!!!!:wub:


Pat, Obi wants to come visit you and your crew one of these days! He sends a bunch of kisses and high fives to you and your whole team :wub:



lynda said:


> Your grooming job is excellent. Love the way you did his feet. I have been cutting my four for a few years now and I have yet to master their feet.
> Obi is super smart, do you think he could give his uncle Chachi some tips?


Thanks, Lynda! I CANNOT believe you cut all FOUR of your pups' hair! You do a GREAT job! I have always loved their cuts. I can definitely teach Chachi...but you may never see him again :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great haircut.........I love Obi's tricks!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Are you a dog groomer or a dog trainer??? I think that you're both!!!! Obi looks better than Great!!!! That cut is perfect , and his tricks are wonderful!!! I am so impressed!! Great job!!!


Deborah, you are TOO kind! thanks for your vote of confidence!!! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisa, I am super impressed. First with such a fabulous grooming job and second how smart Obi is. He really looks great and it looks like a professional job. I never thought of Cheerios as a treat, thanks for that. Really, great grooming!! :two thumbs up:


Awww, thanks, Barbara!!! You should definitely try the Cheerios! I know many malts who love them 



dntdelay said:


> Obi looks really cute!! You did such a fantastic job on him, and I love the video!! I actually give Jasmine cheerios too!!! She loves them and they are the perfect size for her. You want to come over and show Jasmine some of those tricks? (she knows how to say "Hi" though) :wub:


Thanks, Audrey! Yay for Jasmine- another Cheerios lover! We would love to visit


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033:F a b u l o s o:aktion033::aktion033:






*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili: Great dog, great cut, great tricks, great treats (we use those too, but sparingly as we have to import). What can I say, you don't do anything badly. . . I agree too that if medicine fails you can always become a world class groomer (w/what my groomer charges you might come out ahead & be able to pay off the med school debt). You are a true inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, even after years of practice, I can't compare...you did an amazing job! and your Obi is just the cutest : )


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome job!!
He is so cute and always smiling. You have done a great job with Obi.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Obi looks great! You did such a good job!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You did a great job on Obi's cut! I just love Obi..:wub::wub: He is so smart... toward the the end he looked like he was getting bored.:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for the tip on the clippers. I think I'm going to get it for my girls..as I do all of them myself and I'm using a cord..yuck..thanks again, Marissa.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Obi looks fantastic Marisa! You somehow managed to give him a short cut but he's still fluffy!! Love it.

"Hi Obi" (I'm waving)


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Great job!! He looks wonderful!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Marisa,

You have done a great job. Obi looks so cute and he is such a good boy. I love him :wub:

Priya


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:dancing banana::forgive me: Wow!!!! What else is there to say?!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Little Obi looks gorgeous with his new haircut! Compliments on your grooming skills! You did a wonderful job!

Love the video of your little sunshine! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I loooove Obi's new haircut! You did an amazing job!!! The tricks are amazing too!!! Obi is such a doll! I think I see a new career for you in the works.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Marisa, really? He couldn't get more precious then that!! :heart: I adore his haircut. Do you have an available appointment for Opey? And he is such a good boy during his "hi" training. I love the blank stare!! It's like he's saying, "Can I just have the cheerio mom, PLEASE?!" I can never get enough of Obi!! :tender: Please give the sweet boy a hug for me! :hugging:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> HE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!! :wub::wub: Obi :wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley: IT's SOOOO FLUFFY!!!!!!



babycake7 said:


> Umm, yeah, so if the pediatrician gig doesn't work out for you, you definitely have a promising career as a doggie cosmetologist as a plan B! Obi looks wonderful!!!! You are so talented!!! And as always, Obi amazes with his cuteness and smarts! Love that boy!!!


LOL! Thanks, Hope! I do find grooming Obi to be a stress-release from work  I will look into doggie cosmetology training :HistericalSmiley:



dkolack said:


> Great job! Obi is precious!


Thank you!!!



angelgirl599 said:


> He looks amazing!!!


Thanks, Diana! You're too kind 



sassy's mommy said:


> Great haircut.........I love Obi's tricks!


Thanks, Pat!!! Obi is happy to entertain :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> F a b u l o s o:aktion033::aktion033:
> *


Thank you, Sammy! hope you're having a great time with your new girl!



edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili: Great dog, great cut, great tricks, great treats (we use those too, but sparingly as we have to import). What can I say, you don't do anything badly. . . I agree too that if medicine fails you can always become a world class groomer (w/what my groomer charges you might come out ahead & be able to pay off the med school debt). You are a true inspiration!:thumbsup:


LOL! :HistericalSmiley: Sandi, you crack me up! You are definitely SO right about the med school loans! You can stock up on some Cheerios at HH  Thanks so much for your support and all your wise words- I always appreciate you :wub: 



lydiatug said:


> Wow, even after years of practice, I can't compare...you did an amazing job! and your Obi is just the cutest : )


Thanks so much, Lydia! Everyone is too kind here- or maybe I'm very critical of my own work  I finished up and thought "some parts look sketchy but good enough! LOL!



cyndrae said:


> Awesome job!!
> He is so cute and always smiling. You have done a great job with Obi.


Thanks, Cindy  Give your adorable girls a big kiss from me!



Orla said:


> Obi looks great! You did such a good job!


Orla, thank you so much! your Milo is definitely an inspiration- he is so handsome and well-groomed ;-P



aprilb said:


> You did a great job on Obi's cut! I just love Obi..:wub::wub: He is so smart... toward the the end he looked like he was getting bored. Thanks for the tip on the clippers. I think I'm going to get it for my girls..as I do all of them myself and I'm using a cord..yuck..thanks again, Marissa.:wub:


April, you do all of your girls yourself too?!?!? Now THAT is talent! No wonder they look so breathtakingly pristine even while playing!!! Take a look at the clippers and see if you like them! It's pretty quiet; the only downfall is if you don't prefer the 5-in-1 blade. I'd definitely get the steel attachment combs too 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Obi looks fantastic Marisa! You somehow managed to give him a short cut but he's still fluffy!! Love it.
> 
> "Hi Obi" (I'm waving)


Obi waves HI to Auntie Laura!!! yes-- my main goal was to keep him shorter but fluffy!



yukki said:


> Great job!! He looks wonderful!


Thank you, Cookie!!!



priyasutty said:


> Marisa,
> 
> You have done a great job. Obi looks so cute and he is such a good boy. I love him :wub:
> 
> Priya


Priya, thanks for your kind words! Obi says Fank You!



zooeysmom said:


> :dancing banana::forgive me: Wow!!!! What else is there to say?!


LOL... i love dancing bananas! I hope you and Zooey :wub: are having a fabulous end of summer!



Alexa said:


> Little Obi looks gorgeous with his new haircut! Compliments on your grooming skills! You did a wonderful job!
> 
> Love the video of your little sunshine! :w00t:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you, Alexandra!!! 



Bibu said:


> I loooove Obi's new haircut! You did an amazing job!!! The tricks are amazing too!!! Obi is such a doll! I think I see a new career for you in the works.


awww...thanks, Cory! I'll let you all know if I make the career switch! :HistericalSmiley:



lmillette said:


> Oh Marisa, really? He couldn't get more precious then that!! I adore his haircut. Do you have an available appointment for Opey? And he is such a good boy during his "hi" training. I love the blank stare!! It's like he's saying, "Can I just have the cheerio mom, PLEASE?!" I can never get enough of Obi!! :tender: Please give the sweet boy a hug for me! :hugging:


Lindsay, you motivated me to record him "waving." Sometimes, I know it's time to stop when he YAWNS at me- LOL. ok ok I get the hint, Obi. Obi gives a kiss to his Auntie Lindsay :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man, this is gorgeous. Can I send over Gustave when he needs a cut?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh man, this is gorgeous. Can I send over Gustave when he needs a cut?


Thanks a bunch! I read your other post- I am flattered that you like Obi's haircuts :thumbsup: Gustave will look adorable no matter what hairstyle :wub: I agree with you-- Gustave and Obi both have little noses (the actual black part) that make you want to kiss them!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Obi loves his Auntie Kandis and Penny :wub::wub::wub: I remembered your advice to not cut the hair around the eyes too short so they won't poke the eyeballs :thumbsup: Try the plain cheerios! Cheap and easy to dissolve and they love it!

Marisa, I am wondering what it was that little boy needed, that he didn't end up in the ring, cause he has it all. We had Cheerios today on our walk. Whew, they work great when my little hard head Sammie sees something _HE_ wants to check out. Penny just keep going with her little (show-strut as I call it, she has the cutest walk Marisa) leaving him behind. :HistericalSmiley:I'm glad you rem'd the eye hairs, cause if you cut them it takes 4-ever to grow them back long. He looks so good, I'm tempted to try to do mine. But I'm afraid right now a bath every 2 weeks is about my limit with two. LOL. We all wuv Obi too! :wub::wub::wub:

ps
I am ordering a grooming table for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Obi loves his Auntie Kandis and Penny :wub::wub::wub: I remembered your advice to not cut the hair around the eyes too short so they won't poke the eyeballs :thumbsup: Try the plain cheerios! Cheap and easy to dissolve and they love it!
> 
> *Marisa, I am wondering what it was that little boy needed, that he didn't end up in the ring, cause he has it all.* We had Cheerios today on our walk. Whew, they work great when my little hard head Sammie sees something _HE_ wants to check out. Penny just keep going with her little (show-strut as I call it, she has the cutest walk Marisa) leaving him behind. :HistericalSmiley:I'm glad you rem'd the eye hairs, cause if you cut them it takes 4-ever to grow them back long. He looks so good, I'm tempted to try to do mine. But I'm afraid right now a bath every 2 weeks is about my limit with two. LOL. We all wuv Obi too! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> ...





I can answer that... what did he need? Well, a testicle that stayed DOWN would have been nice :smrofl: One day both would both be there, the next.... only one. It traveled. He was actually shown a few times and has two points. Here is his very first show when he was 6 mos 2 days old

NEW ALBUM :: 04009eb5.mp4 video by lucyownsme - Photobucket

So it was a hard decision to neuter him but boy, it's hard to regret it when he is sooo happy with Marisa!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

He looks great and I love all your videos!!!! Mia is only weeks old now what kind of training tips can you give me? I love all the cute tricks he does with you and he looks so happy!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I can answer that... what did he need? Well, a testicle that stayed DOWN would have been nice :smrofl: One day both would both be there, the next.... only one. It traveled. He was actually shown a few times and has two points. Here is his very first show when he was 6 mos 2 days old
> 
> NEW ALBUM :: 04009eb5.mp4 video by lucyownsme - Photobucket
> 
> So it was a hard decision to neuter him but boy, it's hard to regret it when he is sooo happy with Marisa!


Stacy, I enjoyed the video of Obi. Thanks!! I know your happy he is with Marisa. must be a little hard for you, with the work you put into getting that far along and then to have something like that happen. You breed beautiful puppy's. Love them all. :wub: he just seemed to have what it takes to go far in show.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa - If I could do anything like you are doing with grooming Obi I'd never take him to a groomer again. What a great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I just find Obi so incredible. You are indeed blessed with that boy and he is so over the top lucky to be part of your family. What a wonderful life he's having. :chili:


----------

